# In Kentucky for the summer, I want to meet everyone!



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm a California native but I'm working in Eminence Kentucky for the summer and suddenly realized I should reach out and try to meet everyone out here that I can! I'll be at the Parts Express tent sale a little later this summer.

If you're anywhere near Louisville Kentucky, let me know! I want to meet up, listen to stuff, and exchange ideas for fun.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

we will have to collaborate when you go to that tent sale..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

By any chance will you be there in October?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah October will be a great time to be there. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm in Bowling Green


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hey DeLander,

That's about a two hour drive from where I'm at. If I travel south towards that way, I'll let you know. Thanks for reaching out!

I will not be here in October, unfortunately. I'll be flying back home mid-August.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm a little ways away in Huntington, WV but I will be at the Parts Express show for certain. It would be good to meet you as I'm just starting to try and use your tuning guide for REW. Hopefully I will have my car tuned a little bit for the show.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Justin, if you don't mind driving a few hours there's a MECA show on July 23. It's "The Vinny", which is one of the larger events in this region. Google maps says it's just over 3 hours from you. 

Lots of folks make the drive from all over... a few of your West Coast buddies judged it last year, if I recall correctly. I'll be there and I know a lot of others from the forum will be as well. If you can make it out I'm sure you'd have a good time. 

Here's the event info:
MECA Events


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

imjustjason is having another GTG on Labor Day weekend. I think it is about 2 hours south of Louisville. Last year's gathering was pretty successful.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nnual-car-stereo-gtg-sunday-sep-2-2017-a.html


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm about 3 hours east of Louisville near a town called Paintsville. If you get over to Lexington, look up a shop on Nicholasville RD called Autosound. Autosound started in the mid '80s and it's owner helped build some legendary systems in IASCA back in the '90s.


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll be at the parts express show. You are more than welcome to listen to my turd of a system.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Man I wish the NW was a into car audio as much as the SE seems to be.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

cmusic said:


> I'm about 3 hours east of Louisville near a town called Paintsville. If you get over to Lexington, look up a shop on Nicholasville RD called Autosound. Autosound started in the mid '80s and it's owner helped build some legendary systems in IASCA back in the '90s.


OP, I'm in Somerset which is approx. 2.5 hours south of Louisville. Only regular thing going on here now is a monthly SPL-type event. I occasionally attend for shyts and giggles. 
October is definitely the month to be in Louisville for car audio. 

cmusic, are the same people (primarily Harvey) who worked at Autosound back in the 80's and 90's still there? That would be remarkable if true. Was in that store a few years ago and the sales people kept trying to steer my friend toward a JL Audio pre-fab sub box. 
Also heard that Car Stereo Warehouse in Lex. had finally shut its doors. Kinda sad if true.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be at the Parts Express meet and/or JustJason's meet this summer. You're more than welcome to listen to the Jeep and throw the kitchen sink at it when it comes to music. The u-connect 8.4 usb reacts well to .wav lossless but not anything fancy like flac or anything that might make it think you're trying to watch a video while driving. Or just bring a mini jack cable and use your phone or other music player. And get ready for an overload of southern accent and hospitality...and sweet teaSweet tea and fried food is a religion down here.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

PPI_GUY said:


> .....
> 
> cmusic, are the same people (primarily Harvey) who worked at Autosound back in the 80's and 90's still there? That would be remarkable if true. Was in that store a few years ago and the sales people kept trying to steer my friend toward a JL Audio pre-fab sub box.
> Also heard that Car Stereo Warehouse in Lex. had finally shut its doors. Kinda sad if true.


Actually it been a few years since I have been in Autosound. Harvey is/was a good guy but very technical orientated. I've spent many a dollar with them in the '90s. I drove past Autosound a few months ago and they were still open but I don't know if he still owns the shop or not. 

I was only in Car Stereo Warehouse one time. The salesman asked what amps I were using and I replied "Xtant", which I bought across town at Ovations. He immediately started dissing my equipment wanted me to switch to their stuff they sold. I never went back in there.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the messages! I would love to meet all of you and so I invite you all to a get-together at Eminence Speaker company on July 1st. The details are in this thread over here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-kentucky-saturday-july-1st-factory-tour.html


----------

